# spinnfischen auf hecht



## Dante13 (23. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Anglerboard Freunde,
da ich ein blutiger Anfänger bin hab ich mal so gar keine Ahnung was ich benötige und in welchen größen und stärken.
Ich besitze bereits eine Spinnangel benötige somit keine mehr.

Fragen Spinnfischen auf Hecht:
  Ich weiß das die montage so aufgebaut ist: hauptschnur-wirbelkarabiner-vorfach-wirbelkarabiner-köder
1. Welche schnur nehme ich?
2. Wie dick und stark muss die schnur sein?
3. Wie dick lang und stark muss das vorfach sein? 
4. Wonach richtet sich das alles?
5. Was für Wirbel und Karabiner muss ich nehmen?
6. Wie groß und stark mussen diese sein?
7. Wonach richtet sich die Auswahl?
8. Welchen Köder in welcher Größe muss ich nehmen?

Vielen dank schonmal für die Antworten, auch wenn die Fragen dumm sein sollten.


----------



## Ein_Angler (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*

Bei bei der Montage fehlt der Knotenlos: Hauptschnur-Knotenlos-Wirbel-Vorfach-Karabiner-Köder

1. Eine geflochtene Schnur (PowerPro).
2. Mindestens 8 Kg sollte sie tragen.
3. Für richtig grosse Köder empfiehlt sich eine Sprinnstange, ansonsten sollte das Stahlvorfach idealerweise auch mind. 9 Kg tragen können, mehr ist nie verkehrt.
4. Nach den Erfahrungswerten, dem Hecht ist es egal ob dein Vorfach 1mm dick ist.
5. Ein stabiles Wirbel und als Karabiner einen Duolock.
6. 15Kg dürfen die schon aushalten.
7. Das ist egal, sollte nur nicht zu dünndrathig sein.
8. Welchen Köder du fischst hängt von deiner Rute ab was sie verträgt. Ich werfe Wobbler ab 15cm, Gufis ab 18cm und Blech in allen grössen um den Hecht zu überlisten.

Was für eine Spinnangel hast du denn?


----------



## Dante13 (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*

Vielen dank für die schnelle antwort.
Die Rute ist eine Black Bull LRC Spin von comoran 2,7m lang wurfgewicht 20bis 60g.
Die Rolle ist eine shimano exage 4000 fc.

Ist es denn egal wie dick die schnur ist und kann die traglast auch z.b. 15 kg betragen und ist es beim stahlvorfach genauso?
Ist die größe der wirbel und karabiner also egal haubtsache hällt?

Nochmal vielen dank


----------



## Siever (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*



Dante13 schrieb:


> Ich besitze bereits eine Spinnangel benötige somit keine mehr.
> 
> Fragen Spinnfischen auf Hecht:
> Ich weiß das die montage so aufgebaut ist: hauptschnur-wirbelkarabiner-vorfach-wirbelkarabiner-köder
> ...




_Ich besitze bereits eine Spinnangel benötige somit keine mehr._

 Lass die ersten Angeljahre und Erfolge mal vergehen; ich bin mir sicher, du wirst anders denken
Vergiss bitte zunächst erstmal die technischen Vorschriften aus den Vorbereitungskursen. Die sind mttlerweile häufig fernab jeder Realität.
Zu 1.) Ich würde dir eine Geflochtene empfehlen. Der Durchmesser sollte meiner Meinung nach bei 0,14 oder 0,17 liegen. Die Farbe ist Geschmacksache. Ich bevorzuge die Farbe rot. Gute Hersteller sind Spiderwire oder PowerPro. Für die ersten Versuche nimmste vielleicht etwas günstigeres, aber auch gutes. Vielleicht eine Schnur von Climaxx. So sind Abrisse und Perrücken ertsmal günstiger.
Zu 2.) Wie gesagt 0,17. Die Spiderwire hat dann beispielsweise eine Tragkraft von etwa 16Kg (im Idealfall )
Zu 3 bis 7.) Bei der Länge des Stahlvorfachs solltest du nicht geizen! Ich empfehle dir da wirklich 50cm. So kann dir kein Hecht das Vorfach überbeißen, auch dann nicht, wenn er sich damit umwickelt. Am Wochenende habe ich mit einem Notvorfach von ca. 25cm Länge auf Barsche geangelt und einen 80er Hecht verloren, der im Sprung das Vorfach überbissen hat... . 
In der Regel sollten die Teile eines Vorfachs zusammenpassen. Das heißt, dass du mit einem Tönnchenwirbel anfängst, der vielleicht 11Kg trägt. Dann solltest du das Stahl selbst binden und am Ende den Duolock oder was auch immer in einer ähnliches Kategorie verwenden. Sonst wird alles etwas wild und es enstehen unfreiwillig Schwachpunkte. Wichtig ist, dass die Quetschhülsen nicht zu groß gewählt werden! 
Zu 8.) Am Anfang solltest du nicht zu teure Sachen nehmen, nur weil alle damit fangen oder weil viel damit geworben wird. Die besten Erfolge am Anfang hast du mit Spinnern und Blinkern. Danach kannst du dich an Wobbler, Jerks, Gummis und co. wagen Viel Erfolg


----------



## Ein_Angler (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*

Je dicker die Schnur ist desto schlechter sind auch die Wurfweiten, da gilt immer noch der Grundsatz so dick wie nötig aber so fein wie möglich. 
Deswegen wäre eine 15Kg Schnur, zum reinen Spinnfischen zu viel des Guten, zum Jerken aber nicht unüblich. 
Ich würde sagen 10 Kg sind die Obergrenze die ich fischen würde, und meine Köder wiegen 100g.
Aber beim Stahlvorfach kann man sagen das es da relativ egal ist, lieber eine Nummer dicker wählen als zu dünn. 

Auch bei den Wirbeln und Karabinern ist es egal, muss dir mal die von Spro/Jenzi anschauen, so ein 11 Kg Wirbel oder Karabiner fällt nicht sehr gross aus, da kann man auch mal eine Version mit 20 Kg Tragkraft nehmen. 

Aber es richtet sich vieles nach den zu verwendeten Ködern, beim gufieren kann man einen grossen Duolock nehmen der durch die Öse passt, bei einem 10g Wobbler einen etwas kleineren.

Und vergiss den Knotenlos nicht, um die Hautschnur mit dem Wirbel des Vorfachs zu verbinden.


----------



## Dante13 (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*

Auch dir vielen dank für die antwort.

Kann ich auch ein schon fertiges stahlvorfach nehmen oder ist dem abzuraten?
Und ist er von vorteil wenn man das vorfach mit einem wirbel und karabiner an der hauptschnur befestigt?


S,honmal vielen dank


----------



## Perch-Noob (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*

Egal ist erstmal nicht´s, hier mal ein Paar grobe Tips:

als Hauptschnur solltest du eine geflochtene ab 0,12mm nehemen, dort gibt es im guten Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis die schon genannte Power-Pro http://www.fishernator.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=1237 und die Spider Wire Ultracast
http://www.angeltheke.de/spider-wire/4832-ultracast-28632237496.html  (lass die Finger von Berkley Schnüren, hat man auf dauer keine freude mit).
Als Schnurfarbe würde ich dir zur besseren Bisserkennung, zu weiß oder gelb raten.
No Knot Verbinder, Wirbel, Einhänger (Duolocks) sowie das Vorfachmaterial sollten schon eine Tragkraft von 14-16kg haben, somit bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

Beispiele:
No Knot http:http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....gh-Energy-xx-strong--Knotenlos-Verbinder.html

Wirbel http://onlineshop.angler-markt.de/A...html?utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=organic

Einhänger (Duolocks) http://www.camo-tackle.de/50-Stk-DuoLock-Snaps

Vorfach entweder was zum selber basteln, wozu du aber noch Klemmhülsen + Klemmhülsenzange brauchst (kommt auf Dauer günstiger) http://angelshop.tradoria.de/p/3757...rMA1sqDb/tCb862L9xfOk1s5no0=&cid=google_basen 
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....le---Knot-2-Kinky-Nickel-Titanium-Leader.html
oder was fertiges 
http://www.gummifischversand.de/Sta...k-16-kg::533.html?refID=GOOGLE_RSS_FEED_REFID

So all das Zeug wirs du sicher noch irgendwo anders mehr oder weniger Preiswert bekommen, oder du gehst einfach zum Händler deines Vertrauens und lässt dir was zusammenstellen.

Hoffe dir etwas weiter geholfen zu haben.

Viel Spass & Erfolg

Gruß Lepi


----------



## Dante13 (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*

Aber sagtest du nicht das die schnur mit 0,17 durchmesser ideal wäre und 16 kg tragkraft hat? Wieso ist dann 15 kg zu viel?


Auch hier schonmal vielen dank


----------



## Siever (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*

Also, ehrlich gesagt würde ich die Stahlvorfächer lieber selber machen. Da kannst du die Einzelteile selbst bestimmen und im Laufe der Zeit wirst du merken, welche Teile dir gefallen und welche nicht. Außerdem macht es Spaß und schürt die Vorfreude aufs Angeln. Ist auch eine tolle Beschäftigung für harte Wintertage.

Ich würde dir empfehlen, dir einfach mal ein paar Meter Stahl zu kaufen. Es gibt zum Beispiel 7mal7 (also aus 49Strängen bestehend) Stahl von Jenzi, der in Ordnung und nicht so teuer ist. Die Quetschhülsen kann man ruhig auch von Jenzi nehmen. Die sind zwar nicht 100%ig identisch und manchmal etwas scharfkantig, aber für den Anfang reicht`s.
Dann benötigst du noch eine Quetschhülsenzange. Nehme bitte nicht einfach irgendeine Zange aus dem Werkzeugskoffer sondern hole dir eine Zange aus dem Angelladen die 4 oder 5 Druckpunkte hat. 
Bei allem was du tust: lass bitte die Finger von den typischen Karabinerwirbeln weg. Angel lieber mit nem normalen Wirbel (wer`s mag mit No-Knot) und vor dem Köder einen einfachen Duo-Lock.

Nochmal was zur Schnurstärke: weißt du, welche Fische in deinem Gewässer zu erwarten sind? Angelst du in einem See oder an einem Fluss?


----------



## Dante13 (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*

Ich angel an einem see ;-)


----------



## diemai (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*

@ dante13

Zur Ausrüstung ist ja schon einges gesagt worden , ......allerdings außer allgemeinen Bezeichnungen nicht viel über Köder .

Daher meine Frage , .......an welche Art von Gewässer und zu welcher Jahreszeit soll's denn auf Hecht gehen ?

.......ist nämlich vollkommen sinnlos , z. B. einen 45gr. "EffZett"-Blinker in einen flachen Moorteich zu werfen , .......andererseits wirst du jetzt bald gegen Herbst mit einem flachlaufenden Colorado-Spinner in einem über 10 m tiefen Baggerloch oder in einem schneller strömenden Fluß auch keinen Stich machen( um 'mal bei den einfacheren , gängigeren Spinnködern zu bleiben) .

.....es gibt übrigens auch schöne Bücher zum Thema , ......dieses hier find' ich für Anfänger sehr gut geeignet :

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/images/3275013114/ref=dp_image_text_0?ie=UTF8&n=299956&s=books

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Dante13 (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*

Es geht am 8.9 auf sen kellersee tiwfste stelle 27 meter und etwas über 500 ha fläche nur so zur info.

würde also eine schnur mit 0,14 durchmesser mit 12 kg traglast gut gehn? Dazu ein ein stahlvorfach mit etwas weniger tragkraft  und ordentliche wirbelund karabiner die schon an die 20 kg tragen


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*

Der Siever mal wieder mit seiner stoischen Ruhe 

Die Idee mit dem Selbstherstellen der Vorfächer halte ich für die beste. Erstens lernst Du so am besten und zweitens kannst Du die Teile so fertigen, wie Du sie benötigst. Der Kostenfaktor auf Dauer spricht für sich.
Noch leichter in der Verarbeitung sind die 7-fädigen Stahlvorfächer, auch SevenStrand genannt. Sie sind kostengünstig und gut. Klick Hier und Klick Hier und weiterhin Klick Da und Klick Da auch noch
Beim Stahlvorfach findest Du den entsprechenden Hinweis auf dei Größe der Quetschhülsen. Bei den DuoLocks rate ich zu Größe 2 oder Größe 3 (Größe 1 geht mit den Händen eines durchschnittlichen Mitteleuropäers gar nicht   )
So sieht eine passende Quetschhülsenzange aus.

Das ist die eine Art, auf die man Sevenstrand verarbeiten kann. Eine andere ist das so genannte TWIZZELN. Hierbei benötigt man keine Hülsen und auch keine Quetschhülsenzange. Für Vorfächerbau ist das eine tolle Alternative. Hat aber auch seine Grenzen. Benötigst Du z.B. eine Schlaufe, dann geht wieder nur die Quetschhülse.

Entscheide selbst, welche der tollen Möglichkeiten gegenüber dem Kauf von Fertigvorfächern Du nutzen möchtest.
Ein großer Vorteil der Selbstgebauten, der Kostenfaktor, wurde ja schon mehrfach genannt. Ein weiterer ist, dass Du das bauen kannst, was Du möchtest. Außerdem sind die gekauften Vorfächer meist immer dann gerade alle, wenn man sie gerade braucht 
In meiner langen Angelkarriere ist mir so gut wie noch kein fertig gekauftes Vorfach untergekommen, dass auch wirklich etwas taugt. Nicht nur bei Stahlvorfächern.

Zur Schnurtragkraft und Durchmesser:

Orientiere Dich bei den Schnüren nicht an Ihrem Durchmesser. Hier lügt ein Hersteller meist besser, als der andere. Orientiere Dich an der Tragkraft, da bist Du auf der sicheren Seite. Mehr als 10 bis 12 kg Tragkraft würde ich für universelle Spinnfischen nicht nehmen. Wenn Du mehr Erfahrung hast, kommst Du auch mit geringeren Tragkräften klar.


----------



## daci7 (23. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*

Hui, das sieht aber nicht gerade nach einem einfachen Gewässer aus. Hast du vor Ort jemanden, der den See kennt? Hast du ein Boot mit Echolot?
#h

PS: Darfst du schleppen?


----------



## diemai (24. August 2012)

*AW: spinnfischen auf hecht*



Dante13 schrieb:


> Es geht am 8.9 auf sen kellersee tiwfste stelle 27 meter und etwas über 500 ha fläche nur so zur info.
> 
> würde also eine schnur mit 0,14 durchmesser mit 12 kg traglast gut gehn? Dazu ein ein stahlvorfach mit etwas weniger tragkraft und ordentliche wirbelund karabiner die schon an die 20 kg tragen


 
OK , .......im Netz steht dazu ja Einiges , googel 'mal "Angeln im Kellersee" .

Habe da zwar noch nie geangelt , aber die Verhältnisse dürften ja ähnlich wie in anderen Seen hier in S.-H. und auch in Mecklenburg sein .

Um diese Jahreszeit haben sich die Hechte noch nicht in's richtig Tiefe Wasser verdrückt , also wirst du keine übermäßig schweren Köder brauchen , .....mittelgroße(mittelschwere) Blinker , Spinner und Gufis(12-15cm) sind OK , ....wenn du noch in Wobbler investieren willst , dann Modelle von ca. 13-17cm und Tauchtiefen von 2-5 Metern .

Ich gehe davon aus , das du dort ein Boot benutzen wirst , .....neben einer Tiefenkarte des Sees ist ein Echolot dabei ein Riesenvorteil , um markante Unterwasserstrukturen schnell aufzuspüren , ....ansonsten ist das bei der Gewässergröße wie ein Stochern im Nebel .

Es soll dort recht steile Kanten direkt vor manchen Schilfgürteln geben , .....je mehr Info du vorab einholst , desto besser deine Fangsaussichten .

                         Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------

